# train shop find



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

found this at train shop 5 afx chassies 1 g plus chassie 2 gear plates and 4 afx bodys and chassies r complete payed 8.00 for it .:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Pics would be nice...RM


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Sweet! What Hilltop said, post some pics...

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

8.00 for the whole bunch, or per piece?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

yes 8.00 for ir all no pics.:wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Seeing is believing, Honda.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Honda, mail that find to me and I'll take pics and postem for you, under the new thread of, "Honda's Gift To A/FX Nut!" :tongue: LOL!

Randy.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice score, D!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

One day, I too shall step in that lucky pile of HO wonder and only have to drop a 10 spot, or less.  rr


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

around here, the "pickers" get to all the yard sales, flea markets, thrift stores, etc., ad infinitum/nausea before regular folks can. never slot stuff any of the places I check. 
like plymouth, I do get some stuff through my "network" occasionally.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

NIce score Honda! pig


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

AWWWWwwww! Darrell finds all the good stuff.....


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice find Honda


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Rock on Darrell! hey what is that # 25 car? I don't believe I've ever seen one. 

Tom


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Honda don't forget you said I could have everything you find for under $10.00 for free!! LOL!! Nice find Honda...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*#25 car*

Tom, that #25 body looks like the Ideal TCR Cobra body that I have, just with dif paint...








Compare...










swamibob said:


> Rock on Darrell! hey what is that # 25 car? I don't believe I've ever seen one.
> 
> Tom


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*25 body*

thats what it is an ideal


----------

